# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  فستان وطرحه

## ساهر الصبح

هذه القصه واقعية حدثت  لي قبل ثلاث سنوات حبيت والقدر فرقنا ومن حبي لهذه الفتاه جعلتها تكرهني  لكي تكمل حياتها بسعاده هذه الأبيات اهديها لكل محب مكسور القلب:            جيت من الغربه وبيديني هديا      فستان وطرحه بهديها  حياتي                                            جيت وحلمنا يجمعنا سويا       وخبر زفافها قرب مماتي                                                باركت اليها ودموعي خفيا          مبروك يافلانه نهيتي حياتي                                               نادتني بسمي ورديت عليها       رديت راحل  يابسمت شفاتي                                             مكتوب يازهرة  ماتصيري ليا        ومكتوب أشوفك لغيري غناتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كلماتك تنزف الم* 
*رحلت لتكمل حياتها مع من هو قدر ونصيب لها ..*

*أخي الكريم ..الحياه قسمة ونصيب* 
*لاتوجد لي كلمات تداوي جروحك ااكتفي بالدعاء لك*
*موفق أينما كنت* 
*تحياتي~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وقد يكون القدر مكتوب تفارق .. فما لنا سوى ترتيل* 
*ذكراهم بـ الخير..*
*هذه هي الحياه..ما ان تبدأ حتى تنتهي لا* 
*طعم لها او لون* 
*كلمات مرهفة وأحاسيس عبرت عن ألم الفراق* 
*اخي ساهر الصبح*
*وعسي ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو* 
*خير لكم وعسي ان تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم* 
*كن بخير* 
*موفق~*

----------


## ساهر الصبح

مشكوره كلك ذوق واحساس

----------

